# How often do you feed an adult ?



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know how Paris spent the first year of her life, but I believe she had free access to food. She certainly spent the next two years with free access to food 'after hours' ('work hours' were spent at work!) and since living with me for the past 18 months she gets fed one meal a day, and training food at various times through the day... I have tried 2 meals a day, but Paris is such a picky eater, and our mornings are usually fairly occupied (if I'm busy, she wants to be following me being busy...!) so we just do one meal in the evenings when we're all sitting about more.

I personally don't agree with free-feeding, mainly because I have two dogs and I like to know HOW MUCH is being eaten by them both, individually. If one isn't eating normally, I know it. I know others who have found their dogs work better at a show if they're a little hungry, or if they're full, so free-feeding can't provide that control either....


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My boxermix had free feeding for three years and she got overweight.. she's cut several pounds since we switched to half a cup in the morning and half a cup at night.

Vegas right now is getting raw chicken in the morning, his raw cupcake in the afternoon, and kibble in the evening.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I do not free feed, and it would be nearly impossible to free feed if you were feeding raw, unless you had a wildebeast dead in your backyard or something. 2x a day for an adult should be fine. 
I only feed 1x per day, it works for mine, alot of people disagree with it, but it works for me and my schedule.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

frostfirestandards said:


> I do not free feed, and it would be nearly impossible to free feed if you were feeding raw, unless you had a wildebeast dead in your backyard or something.


ound:
Oh, my *Frosty* - I almost died laughing here since I actually "had a visual" LMAO - half eaten carcass in my garden LMAO How on earth you came up with a Wildebeest of all animals ROFL ahahahaaaa, yeap - I will have a "Safari" tours organized he he heeee, and that way earn the money for ONE MORE poodle  !!!!!!! 

*Flying and Fluffy* - thanks for the input :flowers: !!! 

That was very helpful to know that schedule can be changed. I would definitely prefer to have food served on schedule. Dog food smells and can attract bugs and perhaps even get stale in the open air when nibbled here and there :rolffleyes:. My "original" spoo ate 2 times a day and never had any problems with that.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't free feed because I want to know who ate what and how much. Even if I just had one instead of 3, I'd feed twice a day with training treats in between, and I also give a light snack at bedtime (usually plain live culture yogurt, or lowfat cottage cheese) because my male pukes bile in the mornings if I don't. Since I live alone, I need to know when they're going to defecate, and by keeping to a schedule, I can pretty much tell you to the minute when they're going to have to go!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> ound:
> Oh, my *Frosty* - I almost died laughing here since I actually "had a visual" LMAO - half eaten carcass in my garden LMAO How on earth you came up with a Wildebeest of all animals ROFL ahahahaaaa, yeap - I will have a "Safari" tours organized he he heeee, and that way earn the money for ONE MORE poodle  !!!!!!!
> 
> *Flying and Fluffy* - thanks for the input :flowers: !!!
> ...


meh, its how my brain works 

I saw a breeder of...I think it was PWD who fed her dogs whole goats, I couldnt do it, my neighbors would probably complain LOL


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Saffy was freed fed when we got her..
We decided it was simply easier to feed to a schedule
A cup and a bit in the morning and a cup in the bit at night

Saffy can be a picky eater sometimes, but I find she will eat it at these times if I make her do a quick heelwork routine or a play bow or something, she usually won't touch it if I don't!! lol

And If I stay around after she is allowed to eat her food, then she usually won't, so when I feed her, I leave the room until I'm sure she is actually eating, because I'm on a tight schedule in the morning!! 

The other dogs, Duke and Walter, they'll eat their food as soon as they get it, but I make them sit/wait first. Once they've finished, usually 20 seconds or so doh, they look at me for more!! lol

BTW, I find also that if I leave Saffy with her food during the day, she won't touch it until I get home


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

You can regulate free feeding to a certain amount over the day so you certainly could tell if your dog wasn't eating properly, but I like to know WHEN my dog eats lol. He gets fed two meals, once in the morning (which he doesn't always eat, shame on him!) and once when I get home from school, mid-afternoon. I put his bowl of lunch up after a while if he hasn't eaten it. Too bad for him, I say. I don't put his food in his crate unless there was some reason that morning where he wasn't able to eat (such as, if I slept in super late and he didn't have time to eat before I put him in his crate). 

I think two meals a day is a good balance for an adult poodle. One meal would make me nervous, especially with how bouncy he is, he'd probably barf it up or possibly increase the chance of bloat (? dunno about this one, but I heard it a few times, and I'll steer clear). 

I don't free feed personally, but I don't disagree with it so long as the amount fed is regulated and the dog is not allowed constant access to as much food he/she wants. If you're feeding raw, I would go with scheduled feedings. I'm not very knowledgeable about raw though, so I don't know exactly what you feed or anything, but I don't think free feeding really works with raw, and it's probably easier to schedule it.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I think that more smaller meals spread out during the day are always better than a single large one, for humans and animals. But really, animals are as different as people when it comes to what they prefer. Take my cats, for example. When Gizzie was alive, she probably would have been okay with being a free-feeder. She wasn't a big eater and she was very lean. My other cat Mickey, on the other hand, would eat whatever was out. He weighs 21 lbs. So I had to feed them both twice a day so that I could ensure that Gizzie was eating enough and Mickey wasn't eating too much. 



frostfirestandards said:


> meh, its how my brain works
> 
> I saw a breeder of...I think it was PWD who fed her dogs whole goats, I couldnt do it, my neighbors would probably complain LOL


How did she keep the vultures away?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Keeping dogs on a food schedule means you can keep them on a potty schedule. I also found that when we free fed our bichon, she hardly ate anything, but when we put her on a schedule (because Mr. Matrix would eat her food otherwise), she wolfed down each meal. 

Our guys get fed once in the morning and once in the evening.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

If free feeding be careful to not overfeed. I think a lot of people make the mistake of refilling the bowl throughout the day without paying attention to how much food the dog is getting overall. Know how much your dog should eat each day.


----------



## myfunnyvalentine (Mar 9, 2010)

I know I want to feed my dog on controlled meals but is there anything wrong with letting a puppy free feed because it is growing? Will that cause him to grow too fast causing bone problems? My bf wants our dog to get really big, tall not wide:wacko: But I just want to make sure to do the best thing for puppy.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I think more active dogs should have an increased schedule.

Mine are 2 times a day. It is hit or miss in the AM - but I leave their evening food out until 8 or 9 sometimes before I pull it. Also the small dogs like toys, mini's should be fed more than once maybe twice. I know my poms will throw up yellow bile when they are hungry.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Since we are talking about an Adult dog here, i feed once a day- raw meal. Puppies obviously need more then that. I dont free feed for a couple reasons, first is obviously because i feed raw. Second is for the above reasons mentioned, and third is because i want my dog to realize where the food is coming from - ME. 

I feed prey model raw diet. I want to feed the biggest piece possible, so i do it one time a day. Also, i have heard it is good to let the dogs stomach rest between meals (some raw feeders have an "off" day where they dont feed anything). Also it is the most natural. Dogs dont eat twice a day in the wild. 
IF i feed kibble full time i believe i would go back to twice a day feedings. I think with dry food the carbs and sugars arnt balanced as well throughout the day. Just my thoughts.

Edited to add that Riley was fed 2x/day kibble as a puppy then we switched to raw as an adult. He adjusted well to once a day feeding, and it acutally works best for us. He doesnt want to eat in the morning and just sleeps until i get home for lunch. I then feed him at lunch and he is fine for the rest of the day. I also give him a treat at bedtime to stop the puking.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

adults one a day (I feed raw) pups 2-4x a day depending on age. 

What's the thought on feeding little but more often (IE free feed as long as the dog doesn't gulp) as bloat preventative???


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I used to free feed them but with Vaka in the house that is impossible 
So no they eat twice a day. 
They get 15-30 min to finish and if they don't finish then I take the food away and they get nothing until next serving. 

They seem to like it they are eating much more than when I free feeded them and Charly has gained 4 pounds witch is good.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

When I got Allie she was extremely over weight from free feeding. She still devours whatever you put in front of her. I feed 2x/day. Except for Reece she gets whatever she will eat, because she is so finicky. Feeding on a schedule also helps immensely with potty training.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Liberty eats 2x/daily. She scarfs down her food like she's never fed. Cosita eats once a day. She won't eat in the morning, so I don't put it out. I put Cosita's food down around 7 pm and pick up anything left over the next morning when I leave, so I guess she kind of free feeds all night. Go figure. It works for us.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I feed warm breakfast everyday. If they leave some, they'll nibble later. But at night when we are watching TV, I'll bring in something like a 9x13 cake pan with kibble, and they gather round the pan like its popcorn and a movie. THEN they go potty one more time, then up to be. Oh and I keep food and water in my bedroom. Sometimes the little 21 year old dog likes to nibble when no one else bothers her. She also has to eat in the bathroom downstairs. She likes to eat privately cause she guards her food.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks so much to everybody !!!!!:grouphug: 

Your experiences helped me a lot and gave me a better perspective ! 

It seems that almost everybody feed their poodle on some kind of schedule and obviously most poodles have no problem with that  ! It is very encouraging to hear that and I like the fact that it is possible to change initial schedule to one that is more suitable for the new home : ))) !!!!

HUGS TO ALLLLL : )))



:flowers:


----------

